
Developer Is the Next Blue Collar Job - joshbaptiste
https://dev.to/stereobooster/developer-is-the-next-blue-collar-job-269b
======
api
If you drop the pejorative classist connotations of "blue collar," it always
has been in the sense that programming is a _craft_.

Some "blue collar" people make great money too. There are numerous skills in
high demand in areas like welding, specialized construction techniques, etc.
that can net you a six figure income.

------
LukasRos
I agree. There are different requirements in software development jobs and
some of them do require college education while others don't. It's a vast
field now and not every job is the same. We just need to be careful not to
look down at each other just because we assume someone's job needs less
qualifications.

